# Re: Vwms 020 5 speed or 02a 6speed gearse



## Gurmit Thethy (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Vwms 020 5 speed or 02a 6speed gearse*

Hi 

I am looking for some vwms gemini gearbox parts ... Anybody with any leads please let me know. I damaged my 3rd and 4th gear so i am looking for replacement parts or maybe a complete gearbox. 
Please reply to [email protected] or [email protected] or send private message.


----------



## Gjika (May 9, 2012)

*Same issue...*

I've got the same problem, I have HOR (020 - 6 speed gearbox). I have damaged 2nd gear, differential plate and shaft pinion. I'm looking for the parts But I can't really find...let me know if you have something...


email: [email protected]


----------

